# Fall tactics for muskies - any suggestions??



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Hello All,
I'm new to musky fishing and would like to go this fall. I'm interesting in learning what tactics work in the fall for muskies? Do bucktails still produce? If so, do you reel them in slowly? I love using bucktails, and have 5 in my tackle box. I am looking to purchase more lures for this fall. Any help is appreciated.
Are there lures that produce better in the fall?
thank you,
-dan


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I sound like a broken record but just go bass fishing if your at alum. Fish the flats and points with traps, topwater and spinnerbaits. If that fails pitch a jig to wood in the shallows. It will only get better as the water cools.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks, do you guys use a different type of leader with the rat-l-traps?
Also, do any of you guys use very large twister tails? I have read several articles online about record fish caught on big twister tails.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't use any leaders. Most of the time i just use 15lb p-line cxx for the trap. I don't target musky, they target me. I don't think i have broken off many with the execption of the ones that bite the bass jig. Don't know about the large twister tails maybe a musky guy can answer that for ya.


----------



## Mr.Versatility (Sep 8, 2010)

quicker speed, bigger lures


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I use home made leaders for traps made out of .040 and .045 safety wire, don't really need anything longer than 3"-4"


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

I've only been fishing in Ohio 1 yr. Moved up here from GA. We don't have muskies down south. My very first Ohio fishing trip I went to Caesars Creek and the only fish I caught all day was a huge muskie. Caught him on a Bagley B3 fishing for Bass in some stickups. I was using an Ambassadeur 6500 with 10lb. Trilene. All the Muskie guys say you need to use wire leaders so they don't bite your line in two but that fish didn't have a chance to bite my line. He had one treble hook in the corner of his jaw and the rear treble in the side of his gill plate. He tried to run under the boat and break my line but I wasn't going for that. Beginner's luck I guess but I'd sure like to catch another one. 

Like the old saying goes, "Big fish, big bait." That B3 is a pretty good sized crankbait. Like I say, beginner's luck. I threw it up next to a tree, gave it a couple of cranks and WHAMMO! There he was.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

As for a leader goes i attach a 6" long piece of 50# Braid to my 14 Flouro main line. Works like a charm for bass and muskie.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

If you're looking for any sort of consistency in catching fall muskies, then troll. Otherwise keep putting time in casting your normal casting lures and you can still catch some. If you're limited to casting, I would target the fish on deeper weed edges, drop offs and/or any structure thats pretty immediate to deep water. Also locate schools or higher concentrations of baitfish and you should locate feeding muskies this time of year. Remember, they are trying to fatten up for the cooler months ahead to store as much energy as they can; so their feeding cycles are more often now, meaning your chances are greater....Good Luck!


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

thank you guys, very helpful. Hopefully I will have a picture for you sometime this fall!!!


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

blackxpress said:


> I've only been fishing in Ohio 1 yr. Moved up here from GA. We don't have muskies down south. My very first Ohio fishing trip I went to Caesars Creek and the only fish I caught all day was a huge muskie. Caught him on a Bagley B3 fishing for Bass in some stickups. I was using an Ambassadeur 6500 with 10lb. Trilene. All the Muskie guys say you need to use wire leaders so they don't bite your line in two but that fish didn't have a chance to bite my line. He had one treble hook in the corner of his jaw and the rear treble in the side of his gill plate. He tried to run under the boat and break my line but I wasn't going for that. Beginner's luck I guess but I'd sure like to catch another one.
> 
> Like the old saying goes, "Big fish, big bait." That B3 is a pretty good sized crankbait. Like I say, beginner's luck. I threw it up next to a tree, gave it a couple of cranks and WHAMMO! There he was.


The reason for wire leaders is for the fish's safety. Sure you could land some musky's on regular line, but every one that breaks off means almost certain death for that fish. If they get a mouthful of trebles and can't open their mouth than they can't feed. If they swallow the bait, it gets lodged in there throat and they can't digest. If one get's stuck on it's jaw and it can't shut it's mouth all they way, they can't feed. I could go on for ever about how this could kill the musky. Bottom line is, there are standards for a reason.


Troll in the fall. They are gorging for the cold months ahead, like paul said. Best way to target fall muskies.


----------



## JimmiG (Jul 16, 2010)

Are you fishing rivers or lakes ? I agree with the other threads if you are fishing lakes .... go for Bass & take what comes . If you are fishing small rivers , I've had superior results "burning" bucktails (early fall ) ... & with large shallow cranks fished as a jerkbait (late fall) ... FWIW ....................


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Double cow girls, best buck tails out there. I catch tons of Muskies on them in Fall. Glide baits, like hell hounds or mantas are also good in Fall, they seem to like the walk the dog action in Fall. After the water cools of to around 60 degrees it's crank bait time. Also Dawgs and other rubber baits.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

I'll be fishing lakes


----------

